# Nz Goldings



## Batz (6/2/10)

How do these compare with EKG?


Batz


----------



## dr K (7/2/10)

NZG..is there such a beast??
A quick google suggests that they exist but are described as spicy, even a bit sweet which is not what I expect from EKG...none the less the Kiwis have a habit of producing some pretty fine hops!!
If it were not for the fact that EKG is my favorite hop, I might even try some....

K


----------



## Muggus (7/2/10)

Batz said:


> How do these compare with EKG?
> 
> 
> Batz


Batz, do these happen to be NZ "Styrian" Goldings?


----------



## Batz (7/2/10)

Muggus said:


> Batz, do these happen to be NZ "Styrian" Goldings?




No a different beast Muggus

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1016


I'm sure they won't be the same as EKG, one of my staple hops as well dr K, but I'll give them a try anyway.

Batz


----------

